# Newbie to forum



## elizzaparker (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and looking for some help.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Elizza! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location, as well.

What sort of help are you needing?

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums N/A...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day and welcome to the forum.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, looking for help. You came to the right place. Lots of people here who love to support and assist other woodworkers. Welcome and ask away.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome and remember the only dumb question is the one the wasn't asked.


----------

